# Inshore Fishing



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

Experienced fisherman looking to share expenses and cleaning to do some inshore fishing from Sabine to POC. 

Shane


----------



## Cowboydiver (Jun 18, 2012)

I fish out of Freeport, PM if interested.


----------

